
Doctors consider universal do-not-resuscitate orders for coronavirus patients - laurex
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/03/25/coronavirus-patients-do-not-resucitate/
======
drtillberg
There's a pretty big difference between doing zero in response to a dropped
pulse on a Covid-19 patient and 30 people rushing into a room with no
protective gear. While I understand that physicians are confused and
frustrated by the lack of resources, phrasing the discussion around 'mandatory
DNRs' is alarmist and unhelpful.

------
Fjolsvith
Better hope someone doesn't trip over a cord in your ER room.

